# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Некоторые критикуют проповедь гуны благости.Но такие люди не видят бхакти в развитии

## Kasturika d.d.

"Некоторые очень сильно критикуют проповедь гуны благости. Очень сильно критикуют. Прям поносят и говорят, что все беды от этого идут. Но такие люди, которые критикуют, они не видят *бхакти в развитии*! Они берут лишь какую-то супеньку бхакти ...

Конечно, люди, слушая лекции по бхакти, могут открывать свои собственные школы, могут присоединяться к разным течениям: гяни, карми  и т.д. и поэтому очень важно, чтобы эти люди получали продолжение, иначе мы их выжигаем. 
Мы им даём первый вкус, они вдохновляются, а потом мы их бросаем...Не даём им продолжения. И эти выжженые люди-это карми, гьяни и т.д. 

В этом случае мы можем согласиться с теми, кто критикуют. 
Но, если мы ведём этих людей дальше,если мы создаём филосовские клубы: Бхакти-йога и так далее,приглашаем их в группы духовного общения, бхакти-врикши, нама-хатты, наставнические группы, то тогда эта критика совершенно не состоятельна.

 Потому что эти люди они идут в верном направлении чистой бхакти, чистого преданного служения..."

Из лекции Бхакти Ананта Кришна Госвами Махараджа на Динамо 22.05.2013

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

А запись есть? Видео,или аудио.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Конечно, как всегда на Ведамедиа

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Шрила Прабхупада писал, что нужно искать новые формы проповеди и некоторым это будет, не нравится.

Консерватизм это фанатизм, тамо-гуна и то, что может разрушить живую проповедь!

Нет догматизму! :stena: 

Мы защитим движение Шрилы Прабхупады! :cool: 

Надо просто продолжать! :kirtan:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада: «Нужно делать все, что помогает нам развить в себе сознание Кришны. 
В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» также сказано, что любое действие приемлемо, если оно ведет к преданному служению Господу. 
Таков высший критерий религии.
 Преданный должен заниматься любой деятельностью, совершать жертвоприношения и делать пожертвования, если это помогает ему служить Богу.»

Б.Г.18.6

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада: «Поэтому тот, кто уже обрел сознание Кришны, не должен убеждать людей в том, что их деятельность бессмысленна или что их представления о жизни ошибочны, но должен на собственном примере показать им, как результаты любой деятельности могут быть использованы в служении Кришне. 

Человек, усвоивший науку сознания Кришны, должен действовать так, чтобы невежественные люди, которые трудятся ради чувственных наслаждений, могли научиться тому, как правильно действовать и жить. 

Не следует мешать невеждам выполнять их обязанности, но того, кто уже встал на путь сознания Кришны, можно сразу занять в служении Господу, не ожидая, пока он выполнит все предписания Вед...»

Б.Г.3.26

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

У кого есть такие примеры, пожалуйста, пишите сюда!

 Или рассказывайте свои истории, ведь это очень вдохновляет! :good:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

" Дорогой И.М., примите мои поклоны.

Пишу Вам с фестиваля Олега Гадецкого из Ялты. 

Сегодня второй день, много нового и интересного.

Хочу поблагодарить Вас за тот мир, который Вы подарили мне, мой первый Учитель. Преклоняюсь перед Вами.
Только благодаря Вам я здесь. И, как это не грустно, ни один учитель йоги не сравнится с Вами,
с тем Вашим неповторимым стилем, объяснениями и атмосферой, которая пребывала с нами несколько лет.

Вспоминаю Ваши занятия с благодарностью, каким-то трепетом и небольшой грустью.
Вы открыли нам, Вашим ученикам, Знание, помогли проложить путь к Ведам. Спасибо за Ваше терпение.

....

Нам так нехватает этих походов, семинаров и лекций, которые Вы для нас организовывали.

Встречаю здесь Ваших учеников. Сегодня общался с одной девушкой из П., она среди работников фестиваля.
Говорит, очень скучают они все по Вам и чувствуют абсолютно тоже самое, что и я.

Не знаю, как Ваши дела (рад был бы узнать!), но желаю Вам от всего сердца самого наилучшего в этом мире.
Мысленно Вы здесь, с нами, Вашими благодарными и любящими учениками.

Да пребудет с Вами Господь наш Кришна.

--
Николай  "

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Как я пришёл в сознание Кришны*

С детства помню некоторые фразы отца: «Почему бы не помочь человеку?», «Если бы каждый человек помогал другому, всем бы было хорошо!», а также поступки, когда мама даже частенько ворчала на него за то, что зачем-то пошёл помогать кому-то там и застрял на полдня. Разное было, но кое-что запомнил навсегда. Наверное, это близко…

Пока рос, не мог понять и принять, что большинство отбирают свой «кусок хлеба» у других без зазрения совести и совсем не думают, чтобы другим было хорошо. Хотя приходилось быть в компании друзей, взгляды которых не разделял, но других просто не было. Потерял множество времени впустую. Страшно вспомнить, сколько времени прошло даром…

В какой-то период (примерно 2004-2006 гг.) в уме стали постоянно «роиться» мысли в следующих направлениях:

1. Кто я в масштабах Вселенной, зачем я вообще нужен? Зачем жить, если непременно умрёшь? Цель должна быть! Мыслей о смерти почему-то после подросткового периода вообще не стало появляться.

2. Что за мир на каждой из звёзд, которых бесчисленное множество на небе? Часто, будучи вдали от шума городов, обращался к звёздам, смотрел внимательно, спрашивал, просил дать понимание мира и себя. Иногда становилось страшно, если вдруг чувствовал неуловимый ответ, как будто звезда тебя сейчас заберёт…

3. Наша т.н. «цивилизация» занимается чем-то никчёмным, ненужным, мелким. Науке неизвестны свойства света, огня, не изучен Мировой океан, свойства Земли, её глубокие законы, причины землетрясений, цунами, лесных пожаров и т.п. Как она регулирует явления природы? Почему совершенствуются всякие средства коммуникаций, передача информации, если передавать-то особо ценного нечего? 
Зачем так много разновидностей всех товаров, если мы не знаем почти ничего об истине и, что самое ужасное, не стремимся узнать? Есть ли в мире кто-нибудь, серьёзно занимающийся подобными вопросами и как узнать больше? 
Почему главы «восьмёрки» не поднимут максимально остро вопросы природопользования – есть много энергосберегающих технологий, позволяющих не грабить безжалостно недра планеты, иначе лет через несколько будут сплошные катастрофы. Медицина – одно лечит, другое калечит, леса вырубают, очистные сооружения не строят. Кто-то же должен этим управлять? Желательно, разумный человек…

Одновременно с этим, стал углублять духовную жизнь - регулярно произносил христианские молитвы (утром и вечером), посещал храм, давал пожертвования и т.п. Однако, это было несколько механистично, не ясна цель, не понятно, о чём многие тексты молитв, т.к. много незнакомых слов. Философия, естествознание очень сложны для понимания и этому не уделяется никакого внимания. Ни в храмах, ни в других источниках не нашёл ничего подходящего для себя.

Параллельно вдруг на встрече одногруппников разговорились с одной когда-то сокурсницей «о вечном» и она вывела меня на направление Аюрведической медицины. Я стал принимать препараты (Чаванпраш и другие), слушать лекции Торсунова О.Г. и был очень воодушевлён.

И вот однажды, между делом, по телефону она мне сказала, что завтра начинается хороший семинар об астрологии, будут базовые знания об устройстве мира и т.п. У меня как раз эти вечера были свободны (что было весьма редко) и я посетил семинар Василия Тушкина «Самое сокровенное знание». Это было, как гром среди ясного небе – вот оно знание, бери, сколько сможешь унести! Я накупил дисков с лекциями и с музыкой и слушал, слушал… И млел от восторга. Вот это да!!! Так просто и понятно. Я (тогдашний) получил все ответы на все имеющиеся вопросы и сверху море информации. Всё.
 Это крепко потрясло и стало смыслом жизни. Далее лекции в кафе, потихоньку посещение храма, посильная помощь на фестивале, приезды духовных учителей, праздники, общение с преданными…

 Полный экстаз!!!
---
Максим.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Причиной БХАКТИ может быть только БХАКТИ.Если кто-то думает,что причиной БХАКТИ может быть аюрведа,астрология,благочестивая деятельность и гуна благости,то это в корне противоречит философии сознания Кришны.

йам на йогена санкгйена
дана-врата-тапо-'дхвараих
вйакхйа-свадхйайа-саннйасаих
прапнуйад йатнаван апи
«Ни интенсивные занятия мистической йогой, ни философские размышления, ни благотворительность, ни соблюдение обетов, ни аскезы, ни жертвоприношения, ни изучение Вед или обучение других ведическим мантрам, ни отреченный образ жизни не дают человеку права достичь Меня». (Бхаг. 11.12.9)
С другой стороны, в том же «Бхагаватам» можно найти обратное утверждение:
дана-врата-тапо-хома
джапа-свадхйайа-самйамаих
шрейобхир вивидхаиш чанйаих
кришне бхактир хи садхйате
«Преданность Господу Кришне можно обрести путем благотворительности, соблюдения обетов, совершения аскез и огненных жертвоприношений, повторения джапы, изучения Ведических писаний, следования регулирующим принципам и прочей благочестивой деятельности». (Бхаг. 10.47.24)
Однако, это утверждение относится к преданному служению, обусловленному материальной ГУНОЙ БЛАГОСТТИ (саттвики-бхакти), которое является одним из ответвлений гьяны, и НЕ ИМЕЕТ НИЧЕГО ОБЩЕГО с трансцендентной бхакти, источником премы (ниргуна-према-бхакти).

Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур,Матхурья Кадамбини,1Й ПОТОК НЕКТАРА.
_________________________________________________

Как и Сам Господь, Его внутренняя энергия, преданное служение (бхакти), проявляется сама собой, НЕЗАВИСИМО ни от какой материальной причины.
В этой связи в первой песне «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорится:
йато бхактир адхокшадже
ахайтукй апратихата
Преданное служение трансцендентному Господу ничем не обусловлено и непрерывно…(Бхаг.1.2.6.)Слово ахайтуки (ничем не обусловленное) указывает на то, что преданное служение не имеет под собой никакой материальной причины (хету).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Причиной БХАКТИ может быть только БХАКТИ.


Должны быть условия, чтобы это семя бхакти проросло. Иначе почему, несмотря на то, что в городах постоянно воспевается святое имя и распространено несколько миллионов книг Шрилы Прабхупады, до сих пор так мало преданных?

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Должны быть условия, чтобы это семя бхакти проросло. Иначе почему, несмотря на то, что в городах постоянно воспевается святое имя и распространено несколько миллионов книг Шрилы Прабхупады, до сих пор так мало преданных?


Дорогой Лакшмана Прана прабху,ну мы же знаем,что в случае сознания Кришны важно качество))) Которое (нет сомнений) со временем перейдет и в количество.
И ведь предсказано в Ведах,что в Золотой век на Земле будет МНОГО преданных.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Причиной БХАКТИ может быть только БХАКТИ.Если кто-то думает,что причиной БХАКТИ может быть аюрведа,астрология,благочестивая деятельность и гуна благости,то это в корне противоречит философии сознания Кришны.


Никто так не думает, с чего вы это взяли? :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Дорогой Лакшмана Прана прабху,ну мы же знаем,что в случае сознания Кришны важно качество))) Которое (нет сомнений) со временем перейдет и в количество.
> И ведь предсказано в Ведах,что в Золотой век на Земле будет МНОГО преданных.


Нам Шрила Прабхупада и Господь Чайтанья заповедовали проповедовать в каждом городе и деревне. Поэтому важно и качество, и количество. Мы собираем всех, кто проявляет интерес к сознанию Кришны и предоставляем им все условия для того, чтобы они могли стать чистыми преданными.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Мы собираем всех, кто проявляет интерес к сознанию Кришны


Очень точно подмечено,спасибо  :good:

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Причиной БХАКТИ может быть только БХАКТИ.Если кто-то думает,что причиной БХАКТИ может быть аюрведа,астрология,благочестивая деятельность и гуна благости,то это в корне противоречит философии сознания Кришны.
> ..
> Как и Сам Господь, Его внутренняя энергия, преданное служение (бхакти), проявляется сама собой, НЕЗАВИСИМО ни от какой материальной причины.


 Насколько я понимаю, с этим никто не спорит. И механизмы нефанатичной проповеди нисколько этому не противоречат.
 Когда у преданного есть тяга к мистике, то он может общаться на эту тему с непреданными. И обладая нефанатизмом,- может привлечь других .. собой.
 И тогда те уже по-личному поинтересуются тем, что там внутри у преданного, или же он может сам иногда эти темы среди них приподникать. Когда у них уже будет интерес к нему. Спросят о чемто о Кришне, произнесут Его имя при этом..
 То есть мы научно видим в этой связи, что во-вне казалось, что причиной бхакти у новых преданных явилась мистическая йога, в то время как реально - бхакти в сердце преданного.
 И он может позволить Ей проливаться на других, а может быть фанатиком: не развивая Ее проявление ни у себя, ни в других.

----------


## Damodara dasa

> Причиной БХАКТИ может быть только БХАКТИ.Если кто-то думает,что причиной БХАКТИ может быть аюрведа,астрология,благочестивая деятельность и гуна благости,то это в корне противоречит философии сознания Кришны.


Введение к Нектару Наставлений:
Даю  наводку: 

В любой духовной практике главное место отводится контролю ума и чувств. Не контролируя ум и чувства, невозможно совершенствоваться в духовной жизни. Каждый живущий в материальном мире находится под влиянием гун страсти и невежества. Следуя наставлениям Рупы Госвами, мы можем подняться на уровень благости — саттва-гуны, — и тогда перед нами откроется путь к дальнейшему совершенствованию.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Введение к Нектару Наставлений:
> Даю  наводку: 
> 
> В любой духовной практике главное место отводится контролю ума и чувств. Не контролируя ум и чувства, невозможно совершенствоваться в духовной жизни. Каждый живущий в материальном мире находится под влиянием гун страсти и невежества. Следуя наставлениям Рупы Госвами, мы можем подняться на уровень благости — саттва-гуны, — и тогда перед нами откроется путь к дальнейшему совершенствованию.


Только что ответил вот здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...ll=1#post93149

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Бхагавад-Гита 18.20,21:
"Знание, позволяющее человеку, несмотря на многообразие видов и форм живых существ, видеть их единую духовную природу, следует считать знанием в гуне благости."
"Знание о том, что в разных телах находятся разные по природе живые существа, называется знанием в гуне страсти."

Знания по психологии (науке, различающей людей в соответствии с особенностями их тонкого тела) относятся к благости или страсти?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Знания по психологии (науке, различающей людей в соответствии с особенностями их тонкого тела) относятся к благости или страсти?


Безусловно, то, что преподают вайшнавские психологи, относится к гуне благости. Они учат, что все мы души, но в соответствии с кармой получили тот или иной тип тонкого и грубого тела.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Бхагавад-Гита 18.20,21:
> "Знание, позволяющее человеку, несмотря на многообразие видов и форм живых существ, видеть их единую духовную природу, следует считать знанием в гуне благости."
> "Знание о том, что в разных телах находятся разные по природе живые существа, называется знанием в гуне страсти."
> 
> Знания по психологии (науке, различающей людей в соответствии с особенностями их тонкого тела) относятся к благости или страсти?



Зависит непосредственно от носителя этих знаний. Если он возвышает сознание слушающих, то, несомненно, это в благости. 

Хороший пример постепенного возвышения показал Нарада Муни:



« Великий святой Нарада, путешествуя в духовном мире, посетил Господа Нараяну на планете Вайкунтхе, а потом пришел в материальный мир, на Землю. Появился он в Праяге, желая совершить омовение в месте слияния трех священных рек -Ганги, Ямуны и Сарасвати.

 Нарада Муни шел лесной тропинкой, когда вдруг увидел лань, пронзенную стрелой. Она была еще жива, но истекала кровью и корчилась от боли. Ноги ее были перебиты чьей-то безжалостной рукой. Пройдя еще немного, Нарада увидел израненного стрелами кабана. А еще дальше лежал заяц и тоже корчился от боли.
 Сердце Нарады Муни сжалось от сострадания к этим животным.
 <Кто же творит такое?> - подумал мудрец и тут же увидел охотника, который притаился за деревом, выслеживая новую добычу. В руках он держал лук, с которого уже готова была слететь смертоносная стрела. Весь он был черный, а глаза - красные от налившейся крови. Густые космы падали ему на лицо, казалось, сам бог смерти Ямарадж стоит под деревом с луком и стрелами в руках. 
Нарада Муни сошел с тропинки и направился прямо к охотнику. Пока он шел, все звери, потревоженные шумом, разбежались. Ловушки, которые расставил охотник, открылись, и попавшие в них зверушки пустились наутек. Когда охотник увидел это, он страшно разозлился и хотел уже наброситься на Нараду Муни, но не смог вымолвить ни одного бранного слова. 
Вместо ругани и угроз он почтительно спросил Нараду:
 - О Госвамиджи, о великий святой, зачем ты сошел с тропы и направился ко мне? Звери, которых я поймал сегодня, из-за тебя разбежались! 
- Прости, - ответил Нарада Муни, - но я свернул с дороги, чтобы задать тебе один вопрос. Я вижу, что животные, за которыми ты охотишься, тяжело ранены, но не убиты. С какой целью ты это делаешь?
 Почему ты не убиваешь зверей до конца, но лишь калечишь их своими стрелами?
 -Почтенный святой, меня зовут Мригари, что означает <враг животных>. Отец мой научил меня так охотиться. Страдания раненых животных доставляют мне огромное удовольствие.
 Тогда Нарада Муни сказал охотнику:
 - У меня есть к тебе одна просьба, и я хочу, чтобы ты исполнил ее.
 -Пожалуйста! - воскликнул охотник.
 - Ты можешь взять все, что тебе понравится из моей добычи. У меня есть много красивых шкур. Если хочешь, я могу подарить тебе шкуру оленя или тигра.

 - Мне не нужны шкуры, - сказал Нарада Муни.
 -* С этого дня убивай животных до конца. Вот та милостыня, которую я у тебя прошу.* Не обрекай их на медленную смерть в страшных муках!
 Охотник был озадачен. 
- Дорогой господин, зачем тебе это? -спросил он.
 - Какая разница в том, как убить животное? И что случится, если оно умирает медленной смертью? Будь добр, объясни мне это!
 -Ты заставляешь животных страдать, - ответил Нарада Муни, - и за это сам будешь страдать точно так же. Таков закон природы. Если человек причиняет кому-то ненужную боль, он будет наказан такой же болью в будущих рождениях. Твое дело -убивать животных. Убийство само по себе грех, но, когда ты причиняешь им боль, оставляя полумертвыми, ты совершаешь преступление вдвойне. И расплата твоя будет так же страшна, как их мучения. Все животные, которых ты убил и заставил мучиться, будут преследовать тебя в твоих следующих рождениях и убивать жизнь за жизнью. Мригари был великим грешником и никогда не думал о расплате. Но, слушая великого мудреца Нараду, он впервые задумался о своих грехах. 

Неожиданно он вспомнил обо всех совершенных преступлениях и испугался.
 - Господин мой, с самого детства я охотился на зверей и заставлял их умирать в муках, - взмолился он.
 - Теперь я не знаю, как освободиться от этого бесконечного груза грехов. Пожалуйста, скажи, есть ли еще у меня надежда очиститься? Я полностью предаюсь тебе и припадаю к твоим лотосным стопам. Молю, освободи меня от грехов! Милостью Нарады Муни в сердце охотника проснулось все лучшее, что жило в нем. Он тут же отдал себя на волю святого Нарады - такова сила великих преданных Господа. Повстречавшись с ними и слушая их, человек начинает осознавать тяжесть своих грехов.

- Если ты примешь мои наставления, я смогу помочь тебе, - уверил охотника Нарада Муни....»

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Возвышать сознание можно из гуны невежества в гуну страсти. Это, например, делают различные кармические тренинги вида "Как стать таким, таким.."

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Знания по психологии (науке, различающей людей в соответствии с особенностями их тонкого тела) относятся к благости или страсти?


 Это зависит только от школы психологии.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Это зависит только от школы психологии.


Не затруднит ли вас привести пример некоторой психологической концепции в гуне благости?

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Не затруднит ли вас привести пример некоторой психологической концепции в гуне благости?


 Разные вопросы: примеры психологических школ принципиально разных, и тех, кто в благости.
 Стандартно религоведение в мире писалось атеистами. И даже если они максимально пытаются быть честными и профессиональными - они так или иначе пишут это со своих позиций, понимая "невписывающиеся" слова неким "аллегорическим смыслом", например.
 Но есть тотже буддизм. Это явный пример психологии в благости. Но они не признают другие две школы, то есть считают, что те просто "еще недостаточно очистились". И они также могут создать свое научное и честное понимание религоведения.
 Дальше - Адвайта, также. Только за исключением того, что она признает буддизм - авторитетным изначально. Но другую школу - выдуманной.
 Дальше - Бхагавата. Тоже самое отдельная школа психологии. Отличает то, что признает авторитетность двух других, только считает их выбор субъективно - не самым лучшим, так скажем.
 А психология и начинается с религоведения, и дальше вниз большинство вопросов - одинаковы для всех будут, но не все. Нижние психологические законы - впринципе одни. Но все три эти психологические школы в благости принципиально отличаются от других, материалистичных.

----------


## Rasika Mangala das

> Причиной БХАКТИ может быть только БХАКТИ.Если кто-то думает,что причиной БХАКТИ может быть аюрведа,астрология,благочестивая деятельность и гуна благости,то это в корне противоречит философии сознания Кришны.


 Если астрологию и т.п. преподает преданный вайшнав, носитель БХАКТИ, сможет ли БХАКТИ проникнуть в сердца открытых людей? или по крайней мере вдохновить к дальнейшему поиску, который астролог вайшнав предоставит? 
 Насколько я понял задача аюрведиста и астролога привести своих "клиентов" к Богу, или по крайней мере указать путь к Нему.

----------


## Джон

Думаю талант прповедника должен быть в том, чтобы зажигать сердца людей. Формальная проповедь не принесет добра никому, а поэтому должен быть контакт с теми кому проповедается.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Шрила Прабхупада проповедовал ниргуну.Так давайте следовать за ачарьей.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

Что он проповедовал?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Определение из Википедии:

Психоло́гия (др.-греч. ψυχή — душа; λόγος — знание) — наука, изучающая недоступные для внешнего наблюдения структуры и процессы, с целью объяснения поведения человека и животных, а также психологических особенностей отдельных людей либо их групп.

Если, объясняя поведение людей, мы просто повторяем слова Бхагавад-Гиты и Шримад Бхагаватам, мы будет давать знание в гуне благости.

Если мы будем выделять группы людей, основываясь на особенностях строения их тонкого тела (интроверты, экстраверты, кинестетики, аудиалы, визуалы, сенсорики, интуиты, рационалы, иррационалы и.т.п) мы будем давать знание в гуне страсти.




> Безусловно, то, что преподают вайшнавские психологи, относится к гуне благости. Они учат, что все мы души, но в соответствии с кармой получили тот или иной тип тонкого и грубого тела.


Не могу согласиться с тем, что все «что преподают вайшнавские психологи, относится к гуне благости». Отсутствие гуны невежества – это еще не гуна благости. Например, Веды трансцендентны. Пураны относятся к ведическому знанию. Тем не менее, существуют тамасика и раджасика Пураны, предназначенные для людей, находящихся в соответсвующих гунах. Таким образом, существует ведическое знание, соответствующее некоторой раджасической или тамасической концепции. Например, есть семинар «Чакравидья» Патиты Паваны прабху. Знание о чакрах, о том, как их деятельность определяет поведение людей, безусловно, ведическое. Однако оно относится к гуне страсти, поскольку дает возможность различать людей на основании особенностей их тонкого тела. Следует заметить, что подобного знания нет ни в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, ни в книгах предшествующих ачарьев.

Я обеими руками «за» проповедь гуны благости. Но я также и за то, чтобы различать гуну благости и гуну страсти.

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Что он проповедовал?


Вы читали Б.Г.?Там есть определение этого слова.Ниргуна - это вне гун.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Возвышать сознание можно из гуны невежества в гуну страсти. Это, например, делают различные кармические тренинги вида "Как стать таким, таким.."


Ямуначарья прабху, простите, я не поняла, а возвышать из гуны страсти до гуны благости, а потом до шуддха-бхакти разве не могут преданные, работающие психологами?

----------


## Александр Вольнов

Когда человек слушает только лекции разных психологов, то он максимум возвысится до уровня благости.Потом ему надо будет, либо оставаться на этом уровне, либо перестать слушать лекции психологов и слушать духовным учителей.Да и плюс сама "психология" у многих очень спорная.У Аударья Дхамы Прабху, например, большинство информации не понятно откуда взято на тему психологии, но он постоянно утверждает в этих лекциях: "Веды говорят".

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Ямуначарья прабху, простите, я не поняла, а возвышать из гуны страсти до гуны благости, а потом до шуддха-бхакти разве не могут преданные, работающие психологами?


"до гуны благости" я уже писал выше, что я поддерживаю проповедь гуны благости. Проповедь гуны страсти (или ретрансляция раджасического знания, или возвышение до гуны страсти) не имеет ничего общего с уставной деятельностью ИСККОН. Шрила Прабхупада никогда не проповедовал возвышение до гуны страсти. "Выпрыгнуть из гун страсти и невежества прямо в трансцендентное практически невозможно. Тот кто находится под влиянием этих низших гун, неизбежно будет проявлять качества невежества - двуличие и склонность к отклонению" Е.С. Бхакти Тиртха Свами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "до гуны благости" я уже писал выше, что я поддерживаю проповедь гуны благости. Проповедь гуны страсти (или ретрансляция раджасического знания, или возвышение до гуны страсти) не имеет ничего общего с уставной деятельностью ИСККОН.


м

Спасибо вам, проясняется.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Если мы будем выделять группы людей, основываясь на особенностях строения их тонкого тела (интроверты, экстраверты, кинестетики, аудиалы, визуалы, сенсорики, интуиты, рационалы, иррационалы и.т.п) мы будем давать знание в гуне страсти.


А знание, изложенное в Бхагавад-гите, в какой гуне? Разве там нет разделения на божественные и демонические натуры, а также на 4 типа людей, обращающихся к Богу и 4 типа людей, отвергающих Бога?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> визуалы, сенсорики, интуиты


Если рассуждать психологически), то дело ведь ещё в самих терминах - они из чужой культуры, неродной системы. Это как изъясняться на иностранном языке: хороший процент внимания постоянно уходит на параллельное соотненесение и перевод себе в свою систему, и нужно вбрасывать больше сил, больше напрягаться, чтобы оперировать всеми этими сенсориками, интуитами и т.п. Ну а напрягаться сверх меры - значит задействовать раджас.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> на божественные и демонические натуры


Деление на божественные и демонические натуры является надтелесным (например, преданные Прахлада, Вибхишана и др.)




> 4 типа людей, обращающихся к Богу и 4 типа людей, отвергающих Бога?


Там описаны мотивы, но не строение тела (грубого или тонкого).

----------


## Александр Вольнов

> Деление на божественные и демонические натуры является надтелесным (например, преданные Прахлада, Вибхишана и др.)
> .


Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что некоторые дживы от природы божественные или демонические?Иначе никак не понимается "надтелесные".

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Т.е. Вы хотите сказать, что некоторые дживы от природы божественные или демонические?Иначе никак не понимается "надтелесные".


Нет, все дживы имеют природу: 

дживера `сварупа' хайа — кришнера `нитйа-даса': каждое живое существо по своей природе — вечный слуга Кришны

Однако деление на божественные и демонические натуры не связано с особенностями тела.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*Ямуначарья прабху*, что-то я запутался... Души по своей природе не делятся на божественные и демонические. И в этой теме Вы пишете, что это деление так же и не является телесным, то есть не связано ни с грубым, ни с тонким телом.
Но разве существует что-то вообще, кроме души и тела (грубого и тонкого)?  Где же в таком случае находятся "божественные и демонические" мотивы и желания, если они не относятся ни к душе, ни к телу?

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> *Ямуначарья прабху*, что-то я запутался... Души по своей природе не делятся на божественные и демонические. И в этой теме Вы пишете, что это деление так же и не является телесным, то есть не связано ни с грубым, ни с тонким телом.
> Но разве существует что-то вообще, кроме души и тела (грубого и тонкого)?  Где же в таком случае находятся "божественные и демонические" мотивы и желания, если они не относятся ни к душе, ни к телу?


Здесь вопрос еще в том, что Шрила Прабхупада использовал данное деление (преданные и демоны) в двух значаниях: 1. суры и асуры, т.е. те, кто соблюдает законы Бога и те, кто ими пренебрегает. 2. бхакты и не бхакты. 

Во втором случае различие в наличии у дживы бхакти (т.е. не в телах и не в "душах различной природы"). В первом случае различие в развившихся из жизни в жизнь наклонностях, которые все же находятся в тонком теле.

----------


## Кеша

> Если кто-то думает,что причиной БХАКТИ может быть аюрведа,астрология,благочестивая деятельность и гуна благости,то это в корне противоречит философии сознания Кришны.




Аргументы для тех, кто отвергает гуну благости и проповедь гуны благости как промежуточный шаг к бхакти.

Аргумент 1

Бхагавад-гита 14.10



> ТЕКСТ 10
> 
> Иногда, о сын Бхараты, в человеке начинает преобладать гуна благости, одолевая страсть и невежество. Иногда гуна страсти побеждает невежество и благость, а иногда берет верх гуна невежества. Так между гунами материальной природы идет непрерывная борьба за превосходство.
> 
> КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Когда возрастает влияние гуны страсти, благость и невежество отступают на второй план. Гуна благости, возобладав, побеждает страсть и невежество, а когда берет верх гуна невежества, терпят поражение страсть и благость. Борьба между гунами не утихает ни на минуту. *Поэтому тот, кто действительно хочет развить в себе сознание Кришны, должен подняться над всеми гунами.* Преобладающее влияние той или иной гуны отражается на деятельности человека, его отношениях с другими людьми, сказывается на его диете и т.д. Обо всем этом будет рассказано в последующих главах. Однако, если человек захочет, он сможет выработать в себе качества, присущие гуне благости, и таким образом одолеть страсть и невежество. Точно так же можно развить в себе гуну страсти, победив благость и невежество, или помочь невежеству взять верх над страстью и благостью. Несмотря на могущество всех трех материальных гун, тот, кто исполнен решимости, *может получить благословение гуны благости, а затем, преодолев влияние материальной благости, достичь чистой благости*, то есть состояния бытия, которое называют васудева. *В этом состоянии душа становится способной постичь науку о Боге.* Показателем того, под влиянием какой гуны находится живое существо, является характер его деятельности.


Обратите внимание на слово "затем", которое характеризует последовательность. Т.е. сначала подъём до благости, а потом уже до высшей благости (васудева). Это общий постепенный для всех путь. Я так понимаю, что любые исключения из этого - только по беспричинной милости Господа.
И практика показывает тоже самое: основная масса людей к духовной жизни идет через подъём из раджаса в саттва-гуну, и только потом переход к бхакти.

Шрила Прабхупада тут чётко описал последовательность: поднимаемся в благость -> чистая благость (васудева) -> "душа становится способной постичь науку о Боге".
Как после этого можно ставить под сомнения важность промежуточной гуны благости для сознания Кришны и говорить, что это в корне противоречит ему?


Аргумент 2
Бхагавад-гита 14.17



> ТЕКСТ 17
> 
> 
> Гуна благости порождает истинное знание, гуна страсти разжигает алчность, а гуна невежества приводит к глупости, безумию и иллюзии.
> 
> КОММЕНТAРИЙ: ... Не получив должного образования, люди, лишенные истинного знания, становятся безответственными. *Чтобы положить конец этой безответственности, людям необходимо дать знание, которое поможет им подняться до уровня гуны благости.* Образование в гуне благости даст им трезвый разум и способность видеть вещи в истинном свете. Тогда к ним придут счастье и благополучие. Даже если большинство людей будет продолжать страдать и бедствовать, *но какая-то часть общества разовьет в себе сознание Кришны и поднимется до уровня гуны благости,* на землю со временем придут мир и процветание. ...


Для критиков ещё раз процитирую слова Шрилы Прабхупады:



> *людям необходимо дать знание*, которое поможет им подняться до уровня гуны благости.


Какие могут быть после этого споры?
Нам чётко сказали, что надо давать знание для подъёма в благость в том числе.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Спасибо за замечательные цитаты, Кеша. Я писал выше, что полностью поддерживаю проповедь гуны благости. 

В продолжение темы у меня вопрос ко всем присутствующим: как вы считаете, что является основным источником гуны благости в жизни человека?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Насколько я понимаю, источником благости является выполнение дхармы. Материальной (по мере возможности) и конечно же духовной - то есть четкая стабильная садхана.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Источником гуны благости является Господь Вишну, который энергией благости поддерживает все материальные миры.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Источником гуны благости является Господь Вишну, который энергией благости поддерживает все материальные миры.


Я уточню вопрос, Враджендра Кумар прабху: что является основным источником гуны благости в жизни человека с практической точки зрения?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Я уточню вопрос, Враджендра Кумар прабху: что является основным источником гуны благости в жизни человека с практической точки зрения?


Служение Вишну, которое основано на принципах дхармы (милосердие, чистота, аскетизм, правдивость).

----------


## Кеша

> Служение Вишну, которое основано на принципах дхармы (милосердие, чистота, аскетизм, правдивость).


А если человек следует принципам дхармы неосознанно? Т.е. по природе у него присутствует милосердие, чистота и т.д. без служения Вишну, то можно ли сказать, что человек не является благочестивым?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Он благочестив, но если основной его морали или благочестия не является Бог, а просто традиция или социальное давление, то это благочестие будет неустойчивым и рано или поздно такой человек начнеттотклоняться. Но если он понимает, что источником морали является Бог, тогда его благочестие стабильно.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Основным источником? Я называю его "чувством меры". Оно подразделяется на "чувство уместности", "чувство посильности".

----------


## иван_ков

> ...рано или поздно такой человек начнет отклоняться.


Ну почему сразу о плохом? Человек же еще может развиваться.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну почему сразу о плохом? Человек же еще может развиваться.


если он принципиально изменит свою позицию - то да, если не изменит - то нет.

----------


## Vidyanandadas

Возвращаясь к теме.Так как большинство людей находится в гуне невежества ,сначала их нужно поднять хотя бы до уровня гуны страсти перед тем как проповедовать гуну благости.Так что финансовые пирамиды и сетевой маркетинг тоже замечательно

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

А вы уверены, что "финансовые пирамиды" в страсти? По-моему, сплошное невежество. Желание ничего не делать и получать. Страсть-это активная деятельность.

----------


## иван_ков

> если он принципиально изменит свою позицию - то да, если не изменит - то нет.


Какую позицию? Он ведь УЖЕ в благости. Значит УЖЕ развивается. Ему-то как раз принципиально и не надо что-то менять - просто продолжать дальше.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Какую позицию? Он ведь УЖЕ в благости. Значит УЖЕ развивается. Ему-то как раз принципиально и не надо что-то менять - просто продолжать дальше.


Уже в благости не значит, что он продолжает развиваться. Он так же легко может скатиться в страсть и невежество.

«БХАГАВАД-ГИТА» 14.6:

. Причина ощущения счастья, присущего таким людям, в том, что на уровне гуны благости человек понимает, что он более или менее освободился от бремени своих грехов. В Ведах говорится, что гуна благости, в отличие от других гун, приносит людям глубокие познания и делает их счастливыми.

Проблема в том, что, находясь в гуне благости, человек сознает свое преимущество в знании, чувствует свое превосходство над другими и этим обусловливается. Лучший пример тому - философы и ученые. Все они гордятся своими познаниями, и, поскольку большинство из них живет в достатке, они до определенной степени испытывают материальное счастье. Это ощущение счастья в рамках обусловленной жизни привязывает их к гуне благости. Поэтому они очень привязываются к деятельности в гуне благости, и, пока эта привязанность существует, они будут вынуждены менять тела, оставаясь во власти гун материальной природы. Это лишает их возможности получить освобождение и вернуться в духовный мир. Снова и снова рождаясь ученым, философом или поэтом, такой человек обрекает себя на череду страданий, которые всегда приносят рождение и смерть. Но, введенный в заблуждение материальной энергией, он, несмотря ни на что, считает себя счастливым.

----------


## Кеша

> Возвращаясь к теме.Так как большинство людей находится в гуне невежества ,сначала их нужно поднять хотя бы до уровня гуны страсти перед тем как проповедовать гуну благости.Так что финансовые пирамиды и сетевой маркетинг тоже замечательно


Ого-го! А подтверждения в шастрах или комментариях где?
Вот относительно благости есть указания Прабхупады.
Сейчас основная масса живет как раз в страсти, стремясь к достатку. Это культивируется в обществе на всех уровнях.

Вы когда так утверждаете, то вообще учитываете, что проповедь в страсти не только поднимает из невежества, но и опускает из благости в страсть?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так что финансовые пирамиды и сетевой маркетинг тоже замечательно


*Бхагават-Гита 18.25:  Деятельность, вызванная заблуждениями, противоречащая указаниям священных писаний, без учета ее порабощающих последствий, или деятельность с применением насилия, которая причиняет страдания другим живым существам, считается деятельностью в гуне невежества.*

----------


## иван_ков

> Уже в благости не значит, что он продолжает развиваться. Он так же легко может скатиться в страсть и невежество.
> «БХАГАВАД-ГИТА» 14.6:
> Причина ощущения счастья, присущего таким людям, в том, что на уровне гуны благости человек понимает, что он более или менее освободился от бремени своих грехов. В Ведах говорится, что гуна благости, в отличие от других гун, приносит людям глубокие познания и делает их счастливыми.


Благость означает не просто статическое положение, но и образ действия. Деятельность в гуне благости уже возвышает человека. Другими словами, нахождение в благости подразумевает постоянное развитие. В невежестве - деградацию. В страсти - топтание на месте.



> Лучший пример тому - философы и ученые.


Кто сказал, что они в благости???

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кто сказал, что они в благости???


«Бхагавад-Гита»  сказала

----------


## иван_ков

> «Бхагавад-Гита»  сказала


Цитату плиз.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Цитату плиз.


Это шутка?
почитайте обсуждение.

----------


## иван_ков

> Это шутка?
> почитайте обсуждение.


Почитал - не нашел цитат из Бхагават-гиты, подтверждающих Ваши слова, что "ученые и философы находятся в гуне благости". 
Можете покажете, где эти цитаты?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Может покажете, где эти цитаты?



> Проблема в том, что, находясь в гуне благости, человек сознает свое преимущество в знании, чувствует свое превосходство над другими и этим обусловливается. Лучший пример тому - философы и ученые. Все они гордятся своими познаниями, и, поскольку большинство из них живет в достатке, они до определенной степени испытывают материальное счастье. Это ощущение счастья в рамках обусловленной жизни привязывает их к гуне благости.

----------


## иван_ков

> ...


Вообще-то в комментарии к этому стиху Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что в благости находятся брахманы. А "ученых и философов" он приводит как пример людей, наслаждающихся материальными плодами гуны благости - т.е. страстью. Да, они привязаны к благости, как источнику материальных достояний. Ну так это и есть неправильное использование гуны благости (подобно тому, как верующие поклоняются Богу ради денег). Но это не проблема благости или Бога - это проблема конкретного неправильного использования этих понятий. Это надо различать и говорить об этом, когда произносится слово "благость".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что они привязаны и обусловлены благостью, ощущением счастья. А вы пишете, что плоды их благости-страсть. Извините, это дл меня слишком...

----------


## иван_ков

> Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что они привязаны и обусловлены благостью, ощущением счастья. А вы пишете, что плоды их благости-страсть. Извините, это дл меня слишком...


Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что они наслаждаются *достатком* - это явный признак наслаждающегося гуной страстью. Ведь соприкосновение чувств с их объектами - это не благость.
В этом контексте он говорит об "ученых и философах" как о примере неправильного использования гуны благости. Правильный же - брахманы в полном понимании этого слова.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Какую позицию? Он ведь УЖЕ в благости. Значит УЖЕ развивается. Ему-то как раз принципиально и не надо что-то менять - просто продолжать дальше.


описывается случай, когда человек не знает, зачем ему нужна благость - что она нужна как необходимая платформа для духовной практики, если у человека нет духовного знания, он может не достаточно ценить качества гуны благости - и есть опасность, что под влиянием неблагоприятного общения или чего то ещё он уйдёт с этой платформы...

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Другими словами, нахождение в благости подразумевает постоянное развитие. В страсти - топтание на месте.


Шрила Прабхупада поясняет в комментарии к Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.26.31:

 "Поэтому в жизни мы видим, что люди, находящиеся преимущественно под влиянием гуны страсти, очень быстро достигают материального благополучия."

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

> Насколько я понимаю, источником благости является выполнение дхармы. Материальной (по мере возможности) и конечно же духовной - то есть четкая стабильная садхана.


Для непреданного (а я спрашивал именно про «в жизни человека») это будет исполнение дхармы тела (можно сказать материальной дхармы). В частности исполнение дхармы общей для человеческой формы жизни, ашрама и варны.

Для преданного это будет преданное служение (включая изучение писаний), например ШБ 4.27.2, комментарий:

«Занимаясь бхакти-йогой, преданным служением, мужчина может подняться на уровень гуны благости».

…и также следование дхарме тела. Следование дхарме тела является самым стабильным источником гуны благости для преданного, поскольку является естественным. Желание преданного читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, рано вставать, энтузиазм в преданном служении – все это подвержено колебаниям на начальных стадиях преданного служения. Занимаясь выполнением естественных обязанностей, человек не захочет отказываться от них в пользу неестественных. 

С другой стороны, осознанное желание принять дхарму тела (например, для жены – просто служить своему мужу) – это проявление очень большой серьезности в преданном служении.

Я кратко упомяну о концепции 4 движений в ИСККОН. Данная концепция была описана в двух ранних работах Шрилы Прабхупады и была относительно недавно раскрыта и прокомментирована Е.С. Бхакти Рагава Махараджем. Эта концепция классифицирует преданных по степени их вовлеченности в процесс преданного служения. 

1.	Движение санкиртаны. Сюда относятся самые начинающие преданные, которым нравятся определенные элементы движения Сознания Кришны (киртаны, леции, фестивали, прасад и т.п.), но у них, по большому счету, нет никаких обязательств. Их также называют «друзья Кришны».
2.	Движение храмового поклонения (дословно: «The temple entry movement» - движение посещения храмов.) Приходя в храм, преданный уже должен вести себя определенным образом, у него появляются некоторые обязательства. Однако храм он посещает когда захочет и свою жизнь вне храма выстраивает по своему усмотрению.
3.	Движение инициации. После инициации преданный выстраивает всю свою жизнь в соответствии с волей духовного учителя (по крайней мере, так должно быть). 
4.	Движение дайви-варнашрамы. Подразумевает посвящение всей своей деятельности Кришне.

Далеко не все преданные готовы всерьез отнестись к исполнению дхармы тела (и достижению таким образом гуны благости). Каковы шансы того, что гуны благости достигнут те, к кому обращена первичная косвенная проповедь? Не уместнее ли говорить о проповеди против гуны невежества и параллельном пробуждении интереса к Сознанию Кришны?

----------


## иван_ков

> описывается случай, когда человек не знает, зачем ему нужна благость - что она нужна как необходимая платформа для духовной практики, если у человека нет духовного знания, он может не достаточно ценить качества гуны благости - и есть опасность, что под влиянием неблагоприятного общения или чего то ещё он уйдёт с этой платформы...


Уйти с этой платформы вниз можно и зная то, о чем Вы говорите.

----------


## иван_ков

> Шрила Прабхупада поясняет в комментарии к Шримад-Бхагаватам 3.26.31:
>  "Поэтому в жизни мы видим, что люди, находящиеся преимущественно под влиянием гуны страсти, очень быстро достигают материального благополучия."


Да, но скорость развития у них меньше, чем у тех, кто в благости. Но выше, чем в невежестве.

----------


## иван_ков

> Каковы шансы того, что гуны благости достигнут те, к кому обращена первичная косвенная проповедь? Не уместнее ли говорить о проповеди против гуны невежества и параллельном пробуждении интереса к Сознанию Кришны?


Не вижу разницы между этими двумя высказываниями.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Уйти с этой платформы вниз можно и зная то, о чем Вы говорите.


можно, но менее вероятно

----------


## иван_ков

> можно, но менее вероятно


Маловероятно, что вообще кто-то поднимется на уровень благости. Не думаю, что человек, с трудом достигший её, тут же покатится вниз. Скорее он, действуя в гуне благости, будет возвышаться дальше, даже и не зная теорию СК.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Возвышаться дальше, даже не зная, куда?
Не логично.
Без знаний он будет деградировать.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Маловероятно, что вообще кто-то поднимется на уровень благости. Не думаю, что человек, с трудом достигший её, тут же покатится вниз.


вот именно, что не покатится - как раз тот кто её достиг - но обычно её достигают те, кто к ней стремятся - а это стремление результат осознанных усилий, понимания, знания итд...

Это как раз "более эффективный случай", о котором разговор шёл раньше... Враджендра Кумар пр. имел в виду другую ситуацию - человека, который например, был воспитан в рамках гуны благости, но не имел духовного знания и не понимал важности духовного продвижения и роли гуны благости в этом процессе - разговор и шёл о том, что положение таких людей менее устойчиво, поскольку они не понимают духовной важности благости, подпав под дурное общение, они могут утратить свои благостные привычки, поскольку не способны должным образом их оценить, в отличие от реализованного преданного, который понимая значимость их в духовной жизни наоборот будет способен осознанно держаться в стороне от неблагоприятного общения, отдавая себе отчёт в том, насколько оно плохо...




> Скорее он, действуя в гуне благости, будет возвышаться дальше, даже и не зная теорию СК.


куда он будет возвышаться? и по какой причине?

----------


## иван_ков

> Возвышаться дальше, даже не зная, куда?
> Не логично.
> Без знаний он будет деградировать.


Гуна благости уже означает знание.

----------


## иван_ков

> ... человека, который например, был воспитан в рамках гуны благости, но не имел духовного знания и не понимал важности духовного продвижения и роли гуны благости в этом процессе - разговор и шёл о том, что положение таких людей менее устойчиво, поскольку они не понимают духовной важности благости, подпав под дурное общение, они могут утратить свои благостные привычки, поскольку не способны должным образом их оценить, в отличие от реализованного преданного, который понимая значимость их в духовной жизни наоборот будет способен осознанно держаться в стороне от неблагоприятного общения, отдавая себе отчёт в том, насколько оно плохо...


Гуна благости и бхакти - это не синонимы. Поэтому человек может достичь освобождения и без бхакти.




> куда он будет возвышаться? и по какой причине?


До уровня освобождения. По причине деятельности в гуне благости, которая просветляет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Гуна благости уже означает знание.


Но вы же сами писали: 


> Скорее он, действуя в гуне благости, будет возвышаться дальше, даже и не зная теорию СК


Про какое "знание" вы говорите, не поняла?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Гуна благости и бхакти - это не синонимы. Поэтому человек может достичь освобождения и без бхакти.
> 
> До уровня освобождения. По причине деятельности в гуне благости, которая просветляет.


имперсонального...

----------


## Кеша

> куда он будет возвышаться? и по какой причине?
> 			
> 		
> 
> До уровня освобождения. По причине деятельности в гуне благости, которая просветляет.


Вам следует перечитать внимательно Бхагавад-гиту всю 14-ую главу про гуны материальной природы.

Бхагавад-гита 14.6:



> КОММЕНТАРИЙ: ... Проблема в том, что, находясь в гуне благости, человек сознает свое преимущество в знании, чувствует свое превосходство над другими и этим обусловливается. Лучший пример тому - философы и ученые. Все они гордятся своими познаниями, и, поскольку большинство из них живет в достатке, они до определенной степени испытывают материальное счастье. Это ощущение счастья в рамках обусловленной жизни привязывает их к гуне благости. *Поэтому они очень привязываются к деятельности в гуне благости, и, пока эта привязанность существует, они будут вынуждены менять тела, оставаясь во власти гун материальной природы. Это лишает их возможности получить освобождение и вернуться в духовный мир.* Снова и снова рождаясь ученым, философом или поэтом, такой человек обрекает себя на череду страданий, которые всегда приносят рождение и смерть. Но, введенный в заблуждение материальной энергией, он, несмотря ни на что, считает себя счастливым.


Ваши утверждения о каком-то автоматическом возвышении из гуны благости в корне противоречат вышенаписанному.
Обратите внимание на фразу *"Это лишает их возможности получить освобождение и вернуться в духовный мир."*

----------


## Кеша

> Гуна благости уже означает знание.


Откуда вы это взяли?
Строго говоря, действительно, благость - это знание, но вопрос, какое?
Давайте почитаем ещё раз, что по этому поводу думает Шрила Прабхупада.

Бхагавад-гита 14.10



> КОММЕНТAРИЙ: ... Несмотря на могущество всех трех материальных гун, тот, кто исполнен решимости, *может получить благословение гуны благости, а затем, преодолев влияние материальной благости, достичь чистой благости, то есть состояния бытия, которое называют васудева. В этом состоянии душа становится способной постичь науку о Боге.* Показателем того, под влиянием какой гуны находится живое существо, является характер его деятельности.


Я уже писал выше про последовательность, описанную Шрилой Прабхупадой:
1) поднимаемся в благость -> 2) чистая благость (васудева) -> 3) "душа становится способной постичь науку о Боге".




> Гуна благости уже означает знание.


То, что вы называете знанием - это мирское знание (мораль общества, благочестивые традиции и т.д.), но не трансцендентное знание.
Транцендентное знание не развивается само автоматически из гуны благости, а только по милости преданного.

Почему человек не может самостоятельно выбраться из мирской благости написано в моём предыдущем посте.
Максимум, что может человек добиться самостоятельно - райские планеты. Ни о каком освобождении по стандартной схеме не может быть и речи (только если по беспричинной милости Кришны).

----------


## иван_ков

> Про какое "знание" вы говорите, не поняла?


То знание, которое есть в благости  :smilies:

----------


## иван_ков

> имперсонального...


Так и разговор был не про персональное освобождение  :smilies: 
И никто не мешает двигаться дальше.

----------


## иван_ков

> Вам следует перечитать внимательно Бхагавад-гиту всю 14-ую главу про гуны материальной природы.
> Бхагавад-гита 14.6:
> Ваши утверждения о каком-то автоматическом возвышении из гуны благости в корне противоречат вышенаписанному.
> Обратите внимание на фразу *"Это лишает их возможности получить освобождение и вернуться в духовный мир."*


Да, здесь Прабхупада показывает, как можно неправильно использовать даже гуну благости. Об этом я уже писал.

----------


## иван_ков

> То, что вы называете знанием - это мирское знание (мораль общества, благочестивые традиции и т.д.), но не трансцендентное знание. Транцендентное знание не развивается само автоматически из гуны благости, а только по милости преданного.


Шастры говорят, что гуна благости характеризуется знанием. Там нет таких терминов "мораль", "традиции". Зачем искажать?





> Почему человек не может самостоятельно выбраться из мирской благости написано в моём предыдущем посте.


Так ради Бога...  :smilies:  Но мне ближе мнение ачарьев и шастр.

----------


## Кеша

> Да, здесь Прабхупада показывает, как можно неправильно использовать даже гуну благости. Об этом я уже писал.


Ваше "неправильно использовать" искажает смысл, придавая временный оттенок, характер непостоянства.
Нигде в комментарии не описываются никакие "правила  использования" гуны благости. Откуда вы их взяли, непонятно.

Я вам привел четкие цитаты Прабхупады.
Покажите, пожалуйста, и мне  четкую цитату, где утверждается, что освобождение из материального мира и попадание в духовный мир (освобождение) возможно с помощью материального (!) инструмента - гуны благости.

Если привести не можете, пожалуйста, перестаньте проповедовать ложные домыслы под флагом мнения ачарьи. За кармическое благочестие отправляются на райские планеты, а не духовный мир. Т.е. остаются в рамках материального мира. 

Прошу опровергать с цитатами.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ваше "неправильно использовать" искажает смысл, придавая временный оттенок, характер непостоянства.
> Нигде в комментарии не описываются никакие "правила  использования" гуны благости. Откуда вы их взяли, непонятно.
> 
> Я вам привел четкие цитаты Прабхупады.
> Покажите, пожалуйста, и мне  четкую цитату, где утверждается, что освобождение из материального мира и попадание в духовный мир (освобождение) возможно с помощью материального (!) инструмента - гуны благости.
> 
> Если привести не можете, пожалуйста, перестаньте проповедовать ложные домыслы под флагом мнения ачарьи. За кармическое благочестие отправляются на райские планеты, а не духовный мир. Т.е. остаются в рамках материального мира. 
> 
> Прошу опровергать с цитатами.


+1  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> То знание, которое есть в благости


У меня тоже вопрос.
Иван, раскройте, пожалуйста, что вы подразумеваете под "знанием в благости"?

----------


## иван_ков

> У меня тоже вопрос.
> Иван, раскройте, пожалуйста, что вы подразумеваете под "знанием в благости"?


Может лучше у Шрилы Прабхупады почитать?

----------


## иван_ков

> Покажите, пожалуйста, и мне  четкую цитату, где утверждается, что освобождение из материального мира и попадание в духовный мир (освобождение) возможно с помощью материального (!) инструмента - гуны благости.


В благости живут брахманы. Они в конце концов достигают Брахмана.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Может лучше у Шрилы Прабхупады почитать?


Шрилу Прабхупаду читаем, поэтому и возникли вопросы к вам.
Можете ответить?

----------


## Кеша

Уважаемый Иван. *Чтобы подниматься выше уровня благости, необходимо начать осознавать Бога.* 
*Это осознанная деятельность!* Невозможно подняться выше без осознанных регулируемых действий. Действий не просто благочестивых, а направленных на осознание Господа.
Благость лишь даёт возможность стать более чутким к духовному знанию, а никакое не освобождение.

Для нас в Бхагавад-гите описаны все пути, не нужно придумывать ничего своего, о чем не говорит Кришна.

*Путь 1: Карма-йога* - связь с Богом через деятельность, когда материальные склонности направлены на восстановление связи с ним через четкое следование ритуалам.
Минус карма-йоги: малейнее несоотвествие ритуала шастрам и привет - акарма (деятельность без последствий) становится викармой (греховной деятельностью). Именно поэтому сейчас, например, запрещены всякие жертвоприношения, т.к. нет квалифицированных брахманов.
Необходимая квалификация человека для занятия карма-йогой - пунья (т.е. благочестие)
На этом уровне даже ещё не может быть и речи об освобождении. Только райские планеты максимум.

*Путь 2: Гьяна-йога* - связь с Богом через осмысление, обдумывание, знание.
Минус гьяна-йоги: нужно отречься от деятельсноти, что очень сложно, т.к. мы по природе деятельны.
Максимум, что можно постичь - это освобождение в Брахмане.

*Путь 3: Бхакти-йога*
Плюс пути в том, что мы постепенно очищаемся, оставаясь при этом деятельными, что естественно для нашей природы. Просто правильно выбираем объект, на которого направлена деятельность (Господь).

Еще есть йоги, пытающиеся осознать Бога в сердце в виде Сверхдуши. В наше время это вообще невозможно практиковать правильно.

Подняться же с уровня гьяны до уровня бхакти можно только по милости преданного Господа.




> В благости живут брахманы. Они в конце концов достигают Брахмана.


Брахманы бывают разные. Оттого, что они живут в благости (кстати, далеко не все: съездите в Индию и посмотрите на курящих\пьющих брахманов) ещё не означает, что они получат освобождение. 

Прочитайте ещё раз в Бхагавад-Гите про карма-йогу. Это как раз путь регулируемого благочестия, о котором вы говорите. За это человек получает чувственные удовольствия регулируемым образом и избегает последствий греховной деятельности, т.е. рождается на райских планетах *материального мира*, *оставаясь в кругу рождений и смертей*.
Ошибочно думать, что все брахманы по складу ума или брахманы по роли в обществе идут прямо в духовный мир. Это не соответсвует действительности.

В своих словах вы просто путаете причину и следствие. Люди с брахманическим складом ума (будь то гьяни, йоги или бхакты) естественно ведут благочестивую жизнь и получают освобождение (кто в Брахмане, кто рядом с Кришной), но *причиной освобождения является не благочестивая деятельность как таковая, а успешность их познания Бога*.
Т.е. благочестие у таких людей - это следствие их осознания Бога, а не цель или причина. Они целью ставят Бога осознать в каком-то из аспектов, а не благочестивыми людьми быть. Благочестие автоматически приходит при осознании Бога.
В своих же словах вы перевернули сверх на голову причинно следственные связи, о чем вам здесь все и говорят.

----------


## иван_ков

> Шрилу Прабхупаду читаем, поэтому и возникли вопросы к вам. Можете ответить?


Слишком много цитат получится )) Сейчас пока нет времени на это... А одна цитата может неправильную картину дать.

----------


## иван_ков

> Люди с брахманическим складом ума (будь то гьяни, йоги или бхакты) естественно ведут благочестивую жизнь и получают освобождение (кто в Брахмане, кто рядом с Кришной), но *причиной освобождения является не благочестивая деятельность как таковая, а успешность их познания Бога*.


В данном контексте Бог и Брахман синонимы?

----------


## Кеша

> В данном контексте Бог и Брахман синонимы?


Бррр. Нет, не синонимы. Брахман - это только один безличностный аспект.
Кто к чему стремится, тот в том и получает освобождение. Кто-то постигает как Брахман, а кто-то (самый высокий уровень) - Бхагаван, личностный аспект Бога.

Иван, я дальше не буду продолжать с вами диалог. Вам предоставлено много цитат, вы же не предоставили ни одной цитаты в ответ, мотивируя это отсутствием времени. С моей точки зрения, это просто неуважение к собеседникам.
Складывается ощущение, что вы вообще приверженец какой-то особой другой школы, не основанной на трудах Шрилы Прабхупады. Ваши постоянные отсылки к Брахману дают повод думать о вашей принадлежности к имперсоналистам, а цель регистрации на вайшнавском форуме - скрытая тонкая проповедь имперсональных взглядов.

----------


## иван_ков

> Бррр. Нет, не синонимы. Брахман - это только один безличностный аспект.
> Кто к чему стремится, тот в том и получает освобождение. Кто-то постигает как Брахман, а кто-то (самый высокий уровень) - Бхагаван, личностный аспект Бога.


Ну если брахманы достигают Брахмана, то причем тут Бог? Брахманы могут быть имперсоналистами. Гуна благости она такая - различий не делает.




> Ваши постоянные отсылки к Брахману дают повод *думать* о вашей принадлежности к имперсоналистам, а цель регистрации на вайшнавском форуме - скрытая тонкая проповедь имперсональных взглядов.


Думайте - это Ваше право и обязанность.

----------


## Кеша

> Ну если брахманы достигают Брахмана, то причем тут Бог?


Вам уже сказали, что Брахман - это один из аспектов Бога. И достигается он точно так же по милости Господа, который открывает Себя человеку таким образом, которым тот хочет: "Хочешь видеть меня как безличного и прикладываешь усилия? - Пожалуйста".
Милость Личности Бога в том, что он показывает себя как безличного тому, кто этого хочет.
*Это не автоматическая роботизированная система по достижению Брахмана.*
Ваши слова сплошь пропитаны имперсонализмом. Всё *происходящее* в материальном и духовном мире имеет личностную природу. Достижение Брахмана - это тоже происходящее и осуществляется тоже только по милости Господа (он даёт нам возможность постигать себя и в безличном аспекте, *это Его воля помочь это сделать желающим и особенно старающимся*).
Когда мы рассуждаем в ключе, что достижение Брахмана зависит только от нас самих, тем самым мы ставим себя на роль Верховного.
Свои права и обязанности я знаю, спасибо.

----------


## иван_ков

> Вам уже сказали, что Брахман...


Я прошу прощенья, но я лучше буду слушать Прабхупаду.

----------


## Кеша

> Я прошу прощенья, но я лучше буду слушать Прабхупаду.


Вот и слушайте, а не распространяйте ложные толкования.




> Бгагавад-гита 10.18
> 
> *Те, кто пребывает в гуне благости, после смерти поднимаются на высшие планеты*; люди в гуне страсти остаются на земных планетах, а те, кто находится под влиянием низшей из гун, отвратительной гуны невежества, попадают в адские миры.
> 
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ: 
> В этом стихе более подробно рассказывается о результатах деятельности в трех гунах материальной природы. *Во вселенной* есть высшая планетная система, которая состоит из райских планет, населенных очень возвышенными живыми существами. *В зависимости от степени развития гуны благости, живое существо попадает на ту или иную планету этой системы. Высшей среди них является Сатьялока, или Брахмалока, где живет повелитель вселенной, Господь Брахма.* Как уже было сказано, мы не в состоянии даже представить себе, насколько чудесны условия жизни на Брахмалоке, но высшая форма материального существования, *гуна благости, способна помочь нам попасть в эти условия*.





> Бгагавад-гита 10.19
> 
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ: 
> 
> Человек может выйти из сферы действия всех гун материальной природы, *получив авторитетное знание о них от осознавших себя душ*. Изначальный духовный учитель - это Кришна, который сейчас открывает духовное знание Aрджуне. Точно так же и *мы должны получить знание о деятельности гун материальной природы от тех, кто обладает совершенным сознанием Кришны.* *Иначе мы никогда не достигнем цели жизни.* Внимая наставлениям истинного духовного учителя, человек получает знание о своей духовной природе, о материальном теле и чувствах, о том как он попал в ловушку материальной энергии и был загипнотизирован гунами материальной природы. 
> ...
> *Но без помощи тех, кто хорошо знает духовную науку, мы не в состоянии понять наше реальное положение.* Только обратившись к истинному духовному учителю, мы сможем осознать настоящее положение дел, и это понимание даст нам возможность укрепиться в сознании Кришны. Человек, сознающий Кришну, неподвластен чарам материальных гун. Как было сказано в седьмой главе, тот, кто предался Кришне, выходит из-под влияния материальной природы. Человек, способный видеть истинную природу вещей, постепенно преодолевает влияние материальных гун.

----------


## иван_ков

> Вот и слушайте, а не распространяйте ложные толкования.


1 - я пока не Ваш ученик ))
2 - в первой цитате говорится о начале движения в гуне благости. Естественно сразу в Брахман не попадешь, это уже с Брахмалоки происходит. Тоже и в СК - только начав повторять мантру на Голоку Вриндавана не попадешь.
3 - вторая цитата не по теме, она о другом.

----------


## Кеша

> 2 - в первой цитате говорится о начале движения в гуне благости. Естественно сразу в Брахман не попадешь, это уже с Брахмалоки происходит.


Первая цитата говорит четко: высшее, что мы можем постичь в гуне благости - это Брахмалока. Планета Брахмы - это материальный мир.
О какой-то динамике развития благости, автоматически ведущей выше Брахмалоки к освобождению в Брахмане - исключительно ваши домыслы. Ни одной ссылки на шастры вами не представлено.

Кришна в БГ 14.26 говорит:



> Бхагавад-гита 14.26
> *Тот, кто полностью отдает себя преданному служению*, ни при каких обстоятельствах не отклоняясь от этого пути, *преодолевает влияние гун материальной природы и достигает уровня Брахмана.*


"Отдаёт себя преданному служению", а не как-то там сам собой развивается в благости, понимаете?




> 3 - вторая цитата не по теме, она о другом.


Изначально вы заявляли, что какая-то вами придуманная динамика в благости почему-то сама собой приведёт к освобождению в Брахмане.
На это вам было сказано не только мной, что ничего само собой не происходит: чтобы прогрессировать всегда нужен духовный учитель.
Вторая цитата говорит именно об этом: без духовного учителя невозможно прогрессировать выше уровня благости и освободиться от гун:



> Но без помощи тех, кто хорошо знает духовную науку, мы не в состоянии понять наше реальное положение. Только обратившись к истинному духовному учителю, мы сможем осознать настоящее положение дел, и это понимание даст нам возможность укрепиться в сознании Кришны. Человек, сознающий Кришну, неподвластен чарам материальных гун.


Необходимость в духовном учителе свидетельствует о том, что *никакого автоматического прогресса (без духовного учителя, т.е. при наличии только самой благости) не происходит*. Сама по себе благость никуда вверх не приведет. Потому вам и дана вторая цитата.


И этого недостаточно? Ну тогда вот вам прямое описание происходящего в одной только гуне благости:



> Бхагавад-гита 15.2
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ: ... 
> Насладившись *результатами благочестивой деятельности* на высших планетах материальной вселенной, живое существо *возвращается на Землю* и *начинает вновь заниматься кармической деятельностью*, чтобы снова подняться на высшие планеты. Нашу планету, населенную людьми, называют поэтому полем деятельности.


1) Результаты благочестивой деятельности - высшие планеты (не Брахман)
2) Получив результаты - падаем обратно на Землю.

----------


## иван_ков

> Первая цитата говорит четко: высшее, что мы можем постичь в гуне благости - это Брахмалока. Планета Брахмы - это материальный мир.


Так никто и не спорит.




> О какой-то динамике развития благости, автоматически ведущей выше Брахмалоки к освобождению в Брахмане - исключительно ваши домыслы. Ни одной ссылки на шастры вами не представлено.


Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что гуна благости - это трамплин.
Гуна благости дает правильный образ мышления, который способствует освобождению. которое находится за пределами гун.




> "Отдаёт себя преданному служению", а не как-то там сам собой развивается в благости, понимаете?


Т.е. в Брахман попадают только преданные, полностью отдающие себя преданному служению?




> Изначально вы заявляли, что какая-то вами придуманная динамика в благости почему-то сама собой приведёт к освобождению в Брахмане. На это вам было сказано не только мной, что ничего само собой не происходит: чтобы прогрессировать всегда нужен духовный учитель. Вторая цитата говорит именно об этом: без духовного учителя невозможно прогрессировать выше уровня благости и освободиться от гун


В гуну благости невозможно подняться без духовного учителя.




> Необходимость в духовном учителе свидетельствует о том, что *никакого автоматического прогресса (без духовного учителя, т.е. при наличии только самой благости) не происходит*. Сама по себе благость никуда вверх не приведет. Потому вам и дана вторая цитата.


Если человек живет в благости, то он ведь куда-то движется? Куда? Вверх! Поэтому эту гуну превозносят Кришна и Прабхупада.




> И этого недостаточно? Ну тогда вот вам прямое описание происходящего в одной только гуне благости:
> 1) Результаты благочестивой деятельности - высшие планеты (не Брахман)
> 2) Получив результаты - падаем обратно на Землю.


Неправильное использование гуны благости. И что?

----------


## Кеша

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что гуна благости - это трамплин.


Только при наличии духовного учителя и духовного знания, а не просто сама по себе.




> В гуну благости невозможно подняться без духовного учителя.


Это неправда. Человек может быть от рождения благочестивым, не имея в этом воплощении духовного учителя. Это означает, что такого уровня он достиг в прошлых жизнях. Посмотрите вокруг - дети уже рождаются с разным уровнем благочестия.
Так же человека может воспитывать в гуне благости благочестивое общество. 
Но есть особенность - без духовного учителя и духовного знания *человек неустойчив* в этой гуне и рано или поздно отклонится и упадёт. В долгосрочной перспективе его болтает туда-сюда между гунами (обрабатывает поле деятельности), но никакого духовного мира он не может получить при этом.





> Если человек живет в благости, то он ведь куда-то движется? Куда? Вверх!


Никуда он не движется этот человек! Если причиной благости не является духовное Божественное знание, то его просто болтает чуть вверх - чуть вниз. Именно для этого вам и приведен комментарий к БГ 15.2:



> Бхагавад-гита 15.2
> КОММЕНТАРИЙ: ... 
> Насладившись результатами благочестивой деятельности на высших планетах материальной вселенной, живое существо возвращается на Землю и начинает вновь заниматься кармической деятельностью, чтобы снова подняться на высшие планеты. Нашу планету, населенную людьми, называют поэтому полем деятельности.






> Поэтому эту гуну превозносят Кришна и Прабхупада.


Они её превозносят 1) в сравнении с другими гунами, 2) в специальном разделе про гуны - глава 14 БГ.
Везде в других местах превозностится духовное знание, духовный учитель и т.д., а не материальная гуна благости. 





> Неправильное использование гуны благости. И что?


То, что вы придумываете сами себе, чего нет. Домысливаете какое-то "использование гуны благости".
Кришна чётко говорит: "Те, кто *пребывает* в гуне благости, после смерти поднимаются на высшие планеты;" (БГ 10.18).
Сейчас "пребывает", понимаете? Present Continuous, настоящее длительное  :smilies:  
А не "начинает пребывать", не заканчивает, не как-то использует, а именно *пребывает сейчас*. И получают Бхармалоку максимум.
Гуна благости - это карма, поймите. Верёвка.




> Гуна благости дает правильный образ мышления, который способствует освобождению. которое находится за пределами гун.


Только транцендентное может дать освобождение, но никак не материальное.
Гуна - это материя. Ничто материальное не может стать причиной обретения духовного! Гуна только располагает к принятию духовного, но причина поднятия не в гуне, а в транцендентном!

Гуны - в переводе "верёвки". Гуны связывают, а не освобождают! И "верёвка благости" тоже.
Благость тоже держит нас здесь со страшной силой, заставляя нас перерождаться снова и снова на Земле или райских планетах и получать хорошие плоды своей благочестивой деятельности.

Результатом преданности и, в частности, обряда посвящения (дикша) кроме установления связи с Кришной является ещё и устранение влияния кармы. В том числе и хорошей, которую мы наработали, живя в благости.
Когда мы получаем посвящение и начинаем преданно служить Кришне, то тем самым мы осуществляем *трансцендентную деятельность* (не обычную благостную!), т.е. духовную, не имеющую кармических реакций: как хороших, так и плохих. Всё это именно для того, чтобы избавиться *от всех трёх гун* (верёвок) и перейти к уровню транцендентной чистой благости, называемой *васудева* (БГ 14.10, комм.).

----------


## Кеша

Рекомендую ещё прочитать очень подробный ответ Враджендра Кумара прабху про пунью (благочестивую деятельность) и виды сукрити (количество благочестия, результат пуньи) и к чему они приводят: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2566

----------


## иван_ков

> Только при наличии духовного учителя и духовного знания, а не просто сама по себе.


Нет, Шрила Прабхупада говорит просто про гуну благости.




> Это неправда. Человек может быть от рождения благочестивым, не имея в этом воплощении духовного учителя. Это означает, что такого уровня он достиг в прошлых жизнях. Посмотрите вокруг - дети уже рождаются с разным уровнем благочестия.


Не важно в какой жизни - без гуру в благость не подняться.




> Так же человека может воспитывать в гуне благости благочестивое общество.


В гуне благости находятся брахманы. Они имеют духовного учителя. Про другие "общества" мне неизвестно.




> Никуда он не движется этот человек! Если причиной благости не является духовное Божественное знание, то его просто болтает чуть вверх - чуть вниз. Именно для этого вам и приведен комментарий к БГ 15.2:


Так там описываются люди, лишь частично находящиеся  в благости. Поэтому, поднявшись на райские планеты они перестают ее практиковать и просто вычерпывают свою карму в чувственных наслаждениях, т.е. страсти.




> Они её превозносят 1) в сравнении с другими гунами, 2) в специальном разделе про гуны - глава 14 БГ.


Этого мало?!




> То, что вы придумываете сами себе, чего нет. Домысливаете какое-то "использование гуны благости".
> Кришна чётко говорит: "Те, кто *пребывает* в гуне благости, после смерти поднимаются на высшие планеты;" (БГ 10.18).
> Сейчас "пребывает", понимаете? Present Continuous, настоящее длительное  
> А не "начинает пребывать", не заканчивает, не как-то использует, а именно *пребывает сейчас*. И получают Бхармалоку максимум.
> Гуна благости - это карма, поймите. Верёвка.


Одним стихом нельзя исчерпать науку о гунах. Ну поднимаются на высшие планеты и что? Что в этом плохого? Те, кто продолжают развивать эту гуну - движутся выше, другие - возвращаются обратно. Ну и что? Развивая в себе гуну благости и избавляясь от страсти и невежества человек постепенно достигнет шуддха-саттвы.





> Только транцендентное может дать освобождение, но никак не материальное.
> Гуна - это материя. Ничто материальное не может стать причиной обретения духовного! Гуна только располагает к принятию духовного, но причина поднятия не в гуне, а в транцендентном!
> 
> Гуны - в переводе "верёвки". Гуны связывают, а не освобождают! И "верёвка благости" тоже.
> Благость тоже держит нас здесь со страшной силой, заставляя нас перерождаться снова и снова на Земле или райских планетах и получать хорошие плоды своей благочестивой деятельности.
> 
> Результатом преданности и, в частности, обряда посвящения (дикша) кроме установления связи с Кришной является ещё и устранение влияния кармы. В том числе и хорошей, которую мы наработали, живя в благости.
> Когда мы получаем посвящение и начинаем преданно служить Кришне, то тем самым мы осуществляем *трансцендентную деятельность* (не обычную благостную!), т.е. духовную, не имеющую кармических реакций: как хороших, так и плохих. Всё это именно для того, чтобы избавиться *от всех трёх гун* (верёвок) и перейти к уровню транцендентной чистой благости, называемой *васудева* (БГ 14.10, комм.).


"Трансцендентность" - означает "находящееся за пределами чувств". Так гуна благости также не основана на чувствах, а на долге, знании, аскезах, смирении и т.д.

----------


## иван_ков

> Рекомендую ещё прочитать очень подробный ответ...


Шрилы Прабхупады не достаточно? Он ведь является высшим шикша-гуру для каждого преданного ИСККОН. Ки джая!

----------


## Кеша

С моей стороны разговор с вами закончен.

----------


## Dimas

Его Божественная Милость А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада: ....*Это сокровенное служение, проповедовать Бхагават-Гиту... Что это такое? Сущность проповеди Бхагават-Гиты:*

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа  мам экам шаранам враджа
/БГ 18.66/

просто идти и проповедовать. Именно об этом Кришна говорит,
ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто  мад-йаджи мам намаскуру
/БГ 18.65/

*Таково желание Кришны. Проповедовать миру: «просто будьте в сознании Кришны". Ман-манах. "Просто станьте преданным Кришны." ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто  мад-йаджи. "Просто поклоняйтесь Кришне". мад-йаджи мам... "Просто предлагайте свои поклоны Кришне». Четыре слова. Тогда вы становитесь проповедником. Не очень сложно стать проповедником и стать духовным учителем. Как? Очень просто. Идите и проповедуйте то, что говорит Кришна. И всё. Вам не надо ничего придумывать, Др. Лягушка. Нет нужды ничего выдумывать. Мы в безопасности, потому что мы не выдумываем. Мы просто повторяем, как попугай, то, что сказал Кришна. Это всё, конец. Кришна говорит:*

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа  мам экам шаранам враджа
*
"Оставь всё в стороне. Просто стань Моим преданным, предавшейся душой». Итак, мы это проповедуем. Мы не делаем компромиссов. Поэтому все люди настроены против меня. Потому что «Этот человек просто говорит: Кришна». Но я не могу сказать ничего более. Это всё. Итак, стать прийа, очень дорогим Кришне это очень легко. Это сиддхи, совершенство.*

лабдхва харау бхактим упаити сиддхим
/ШБ 1.15.51/

Совершенство, высшее совершенство: стать дорогим Кришне. И всё. Станьте дорогим Кришне. Это ваше совершенство, высшее совершенство, высшее совершенство. Итак, такая лёгкая вещь и такое высшее совершенство. Почему люди не могут это принять? И это практично… Также как прошлой ночью я говорил с Шрутакирти, что никто не ходил в эту церковь. Поэтому они должны были её продать, и мы купили. Итак, церковь одна и та же, здание одно и то же, и вы все американцы. Но вы раньше не приходили, поэтому это должно было быть продано. Теперь всё забито битком. Почему? Потому что здесь есть Кришна. Это практично. Это практично. Нет вопроса зависти. . Это практично. В Бостоне одна христианская группа или еврейская группа священников сказала честно, что «эти парни и девушки были нашими парнями и девушками. Они происходили или из христианской среды или еврейской среды, и они в конце концов американцы. Итак, им не было никакого дела до Бога. Теперь они сходят с ума по Богу. Что это такое?". Это практично. Нет вопроса конкуренции. Это практично. Поэтому мы пытаемся. Они пытаются. Наше единственное занятие это «просто станьте дорогими Кришне». И всё. Движение сознания Кришны означает, что вы «пытаетесь стать дорогими множеству вещей». Кто-то пытается стать дорогим своему отцу, своей матери, или своей семье, детям, или стране, сообществу, обществу, нации. Все пытаются быть дороги. «Я сделаю для тебя то-то и то-то. Пожалуйста, отдай за меня голос. Пожалуйста, сделайте меня президентом». Они пытаются. И в конце концов, президент также не дорог, а также ему не дорог народ. Истина раскрывается через несколько дней, когда, как это называется, открывается лицо, снимается маска. И всё.

Итак, такого рода попытка стать дорогим не имеет смысла. Это просто трата времени. Итак, если вы попытаетесь стать дорогим Кришне, то это сиддхи. Это совершенство. Вы пытаетесь стать дорогим столь многим. По крайней мере, стать дорогим собаке, кровожадной собаке. Она ничего не говорит господину. Это значит, что хозяин стал дорог ей. Итак, мы пытаемся стать дорогим кому-то. Таково наше желание, дремлющее желание. Но это направлено не туда. Мы не знаем, кому стать дорогими. Этого мы не знаем. Это Кришна. Если вы станете дорогим Кришне, то это будет высшим совершенством. Это объясняется в Бхагават-Гите....

........

*Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.15.51
(28 декабря 1973, Лос-Анжелес)*


====>
"How To Become Very Dear To God"

Srimad-Bhagavatam 1.15.51
Los Angeles, December 28, 1973


Srila Prabhupada: ... And the very simple thing is that ya idam guhyam mad-bhaktesv abhidhasyati. This confidential service, preaching of Bhagavad-gita... What is that? Bhagavad-gita preaching essence: sarva-dharman parityajya mam ekam saranam vraja [Bg. 18.66]. Simply go and preach. This very thing. Krsna says, man-mana bhava mad-bhakto mad-yaji mam namaskuru [Bg. 18.65]. This is Krsna's desire. Preach to the world, "Just be Krsna conscious." Man-manah. "Just become Krsna's devotee." Man-mana bhava mad-bhakto mad-yaji. "Just worship Krsna." Mad-yaji mam... "Just offer your obeisances to Krsna." Four words. Then you become a preacher. It is not very difficult to become a preacher and to become a spiritual master. How? Very simple thing. Go and speak what Krsna says. That's all. You have nothing to manufacture, Dr. Frog. There is no need of manufacturing. We are very safe because we don't manufacture. We simply repeat, parrotlike, what Krsna has said. That's all, finished. Krsna says, sarva-dharman parityajya mam ekam saranam vraja: [Bg. 18.66] "Let aside everything. Just become My devotee, surrendered soul." So we are preaching that. We don't make compromise. Therefore all people are against me. Because "This man simply says, ‘Krsna.' " But I cannot say anything more. That's all.

So to become priya, very dear to Krsna, is very easy. That is siddhi, perfection. Labdhva harau bhaktim upaiti siddhim. Perfection, highest perfection: to become dear to Krsna. That's all. You become dear to Krsna. That is your perfection, highest perfection, supreme perfection. So such easy thing, and such highest perfection. Why people should not accept this? And it is practical. It is... Just last night I was talking with Srutakirti that this church, nobody was coming. Therefore they were obliged to sell it off, and we purchased. So the church is the same, building is the same, and you are all Americans. But you did not come before, so that it was to be sold. Now everywhere it is packed up. Why? Because Krsna is there. This is practical. This is practical. There is no question of enviousness. It is practical. In Boston one Christian priest said frankly that "These boys, girls, they are our boys, our girls. Either coming from Christian group or Jew's group, they are, after all, Americans. So they did not care for anything about God. Now they are mad after God. What is this?" This is practical. There is no question of competition. It is practical. Because they are trying. They are trying. Our only business is, "Just become dear to Krsna." That's all. Krsna consciousness movement means "You are trying to be dear to so many things." Somebody is trying to be dear to his father, to his mother, or to his family, children, or country, community, society, nation. Everyone is trying to be dear. "I will do such and such thing for you. Please give me vote. Please make me president." They are trying. And after all, the president also is not dear, neither people is not dear. The real fact becomes disclosed after a few days when the, what is called, face covering, ah, mask, is over. That's all.

So this kind of trying to become dear is no use. It is simply waste of time. So if you try to become dear to Krsna, that is siddhi. That is perfection. You are trying to become dear to so many objectives. At last, to become dear to a dog, ferocious dog. He does not say anything to the master. That means the master has become dear to him. So we are trying to become dear to somebody. That is our desire, dormant desire. But that is being misplaced. We do not know where to become dear. That we do not know. That is Krsna. If you become dear to Krsna, that is the highest perfection. That is explained in the Bhagavad-gita. Manusyanam sahasresu kascid yatati siddhaye [Bg. 7.3]. Siddhi, this siddhi, perfection. Out of millions and millions of persons, one is interested to become perfect. Because this world is imperfect. So everyone is imperfect, all of us. So neither they do know what is perfection.

http://www.prabhupadavani.org/main/Bhagavatam/257.html

----------

